# 8 dollar ath9k wireless n wifi chip

## 666threesixes666

WNA1100, tested, functioning as expected.    :Very Happy:    in kernel support.  i only tested it so far as "seeing networks" from a live flash distro, and now im rebuilding my kernel to support it.

got it in the mail today from ebay.

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0846:9030 NetGear, Inc. WNA1100 Wireless-N 150 [Atheros AR9271]

i guess this requires firmware?  i hope this is not going south...  on the + side, it aircracks perfectly   :Very Happy: Last edited by 666threesixes666 on Sat Jun 15, 2013 11:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gusar

Yep it requires firmware, htc_9271.fw, it's in the linux-firmware package.

PS. The driver is not ath9k (that one is for PCIe cards), but ath9k_htc. They share a lot of code (the ath9k_hw module), but are still separate drivers, so make sure you've selected the correct one in your kernel config  :Smile: 

----------

## 666threesixes666

i really wanted an ath9k card that could just kernel its drivers....  i guess its ok, my ubuntu install media can handle the device so i can do live wifi installs of gentoo still, and merge firmwares from ubuntu chrooting into gentoo build.

----------

